# feather and blazer test



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm shooting a PSE bowmadness xl with a fall away rest at 60lbs. My arrows are gold tip xt hunter 5575 at 29.5 " with a 125gr point.
i just made up 12 arrow with blazer vanes and my other 12 have 5 inch shield cut feathers. test the two at the range tonight and got a strange result.
20 yards both hit the same spot. 30 yards they in the same spot, 40 there in the same spot but feathers are a bit tighter group, 50yards about the same as 40. Now 60 yards feathers were all in a 4inch group and the blazers were in a 12 inch group but all were over the center blazers were 2 inches higher on the average.

I don't get why the grouping opens up on the blazers.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

It shouldn't.There are many possibilities but it's a set up issue involving the bow OR the arrows.
The exact opposite should be true.Thats not to say there's anything wrong with either feathers or blazers and one can create arguments like 'stabilization'that favor one or the other situation by situation but IMO considering distance,wind,air pressure-just plain physics,you should get the opposite result.
Look at long range target shooters and ask why they shoot what they do.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Feathers stabilize better, are more forgiving, and are lighter (all else equal) than vanes. Lighter fletching = higher FOC, high FOC benefits stabilization and tracking greatly.

Thats why you see a lot of olympic and hardcore vegas spot shooters using them.

They just arent as weatherproof or tough, which is why most bowhunter/average joe types shoot vanes.

The other nice thing about feathers is if they hit an obstruction, they lay flat, whereas a vane "springs" off the obstruction, thus affecting flight more. They also continue to work well when slightly damaged, unlike vanes.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Do some research on Spin Wing vanes or even Kurlys.Inquire as to what wins in distance shoots-Olympic or otherwise.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good info BBJ


----------

